# You gotta check out this seller on ebay!



## minimule (Feb 25, 2008)

There is a seller on eBay, donkss, that is selling some really neat donkey items. Go check them out! I won one auction that had 8 donkey pins, 3 sets of cool earrings, a couple of necklace pendants and a handpainted wooden braclet. They still have some other stuff out there. I'll post photos tomorrow.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2008)

gosh dang...there was a group of 17 donkey figures, that I was going to go and bid on.




.BUT....I couldnt.









What are friends for???????



Hope you get them.


----------



## minimule (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, as long as a friend won!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm watching the wooden set now, and of course the Charming Tails, and Dept. 56. I collect them. She has alot of nice stuff..for some very reasonable prices. . Did you see the donkey head????


----------



## minimule (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes! I bid on him but got outbid all ready.



I have the Charming Tails all ready. I've bid on several of her auctions but lost all but 1 so far.


----------

